# MTD snowblower drive chain replacement



## tjwalker (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

The old (and I mean about 20 years old) MTD snowblower is at it again! It is an 8hp, 26" dual stage. A very common model back in the day; same as Craftsman, etc. 

The help I got here helped me figure out the last problem, but I have a new one.

One of the drive chains (there are two, one for each wheel) broke on me during our latest of 20 winter snowstorms. Good grief!

Assuming I can even find a new chain for this as parts are not available from the mfg. any more, or if I can just repair it with a new link, have any of you ever replaced one of these and do you have any idea how much I'll have to tear apart to get a new chain slipped on there? Seems like it may require a complete disassembly of the hardware in that area so that I can get the chain around the sprockets.......

I could just dig in, but my disability kind of holds me back on bigger repairs, so I was wondering if there is a shortcut that may cut down the repair time.

Thanks!


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

Take the chain to either a lawn mower repair shop or a bicycle shop. They can match up the chain and give you the proper length. It will include a master link. That way you will not have to pull alot of the machine apart. Just wrap the new chain around the sprockets and insert the master link.


----------



## tjwalker (Nov 30, 2010)

Paul,

Great tip! I went to a small engine shop and got a new master link. Cleaned up the chain which was really in decent shape, put the new master link on in the correct orientation, lubed it up and back in business.

Thanks again. You guys are two for two in helping me with snowblower problems!


----------



## wbuonauito (Jan 1, 2013)

tjwalker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The old (and I mean about 20 years old) MTD snowblower is at it again! It is an 8hp, 26" dual stage. A very common model back in the day; same as Craftsman, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm new and just trying to get the word out on comments about Murray ultra snow kings having issues with the chain falling off sprocket and there is no adjustment. This problem happened to me and it came out of the blue. Took things apart and it looked like the chain had stretched. All it was was when I took the tires off to add air at the gas station and put them back on, there are two holes on the left side of the axle. I put the lock pin in the first one which is closest to the end of the axle. It caused to much movement where the axle slide back and forth and pulled the chain off the sprocket. Took the lock pin out and noticed another hole. Fixed the problem right away. Be sure to place the lock pin in the second hole, the one closest to the housing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To check for wear on a chain lay it out flat and try to bend it, now grip it and try and push and pull it. There should be no movement.
Now look at the sprockets. They should be flat at the top of the teeth. If there pointed it's worn out.


----------



## Bob Moorman (Feb 19, 2021)

wbuonauito said:


> Hey, I'm new and just trying to get the word out on comments about Murray ultra snow kings having issues with the chain falling off sprocket and there is no adjustment. This problem happened to me and it came out of the blue. Took things apart and it looked like the chain had stretched. All it was was when I took the tires off to add air at the gas station and put them back on, there are two holes on the left side of the axle. I put the lock pin in the first one which is closest to the end of the axle. It caused to much movement where the axle slide back and forth and pulled the chain off the sprocket. Took the lock pin out and noticed another hole. Fixed the problem right away. Be sure to place the lock pin in the second hole, the one closest to the housing.


----------



## Bob Moorman (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank You! you were absolutely right. The left side axle Free wheel pin key was incorrect.
Caused 3/4 in of additional slack causing the chain to jump.


----------

